#ubuntu-ports 2007-02-19
<shawarma> Is this the appropriate place to ask Ubuntu-on-sparc related questions?
<shawarma> &win 4
<shawarma> gah..
#ubuntu-ports 2010-02-23
<TheMuso> lamont: Forgot to ask. How did the davis upgrade go?
#ubuntu-ports 2020-02-19
<enyc> ubuntulo1: lo
